# MV 'Argyle' launched



## PeterG (Aug 26, 2005)

Calmac's new ship, the _Argyle_, sister ship of _Bute_ has been launched in Poland. She will be delivered to the Clyde mid-September, after fitting out and trials.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Peter,

Any idea which route she'll be sailing.?

Cheers,

Rushie


----------



## StewartM (Jun 29, 2005)

Mv Argyle will be on the Wemyss Bay - Rothesay run alongside her sister MV Bute, however, delivery is scheduled mid to late December with entry into service early January.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Stewart,

Look forward to sailing on her next Summer.

Rushie


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

I am intrigued by the way that the name has been spelt. I assumed it would be the county name, ARGYLL to go with BUTE as that is the name of the council area in which she will run. Or has someone made a fox/s paw.........
Then again, it could be a reversion to the original spelling.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Fairfield said:


> I am intrigued by the way that the name has been spelt. I assumed it would be the county name, ARGYLL to go with BUTE as that is the name of the council area in which she will run. Or has someone made a fox/s paw.........
> Then again, it could be a reversion to the original spelling.


Must admit Paul, the same thought has occurred to me. (?HUH)


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Maybe that's the Polish spelling.


fred

" God bless your Argyle sox "


----------



## StewartM (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi folks, deliberate spelling for a good reason.

From the CalMac press Release.


Confirming the name of the new ship today (Monday 3 April), CalMac’s Chairman, Dr Harold Mills said: “the name Argyle is singularly appropriate for the new Wemyss Bay-Rothesay ferry. It is important for safety reasons that the name is not held by any other vessel and Argyle, with the old spelling, fits the bill. MV Argyle will be the seventh vessel to bear the name. The best known of all the Clyde paddle steamers named Argyle was actually the successor to the firstButeon the service from Wemyss Bay to Rothesay, as well as to Innellan, Largs and Millport. Coincidentally, the seventh Argyle will be the sister ship of the seventh Bute”.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Stewart - that's cleared that one up! (Applause)


----------

